# Gigavac GX12 power contactor with fuse for electric vehicles



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $40.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Jun-09-2013 11:32:47 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $60.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

